# help looking for marina heights



## Jasmine13 (May 2, 2009)

good evening!!!
i am looking for 1 bedroom to rent in marina height towers.....
With reasonnable rent please!!!!
I am hopeless to find my future home...so any help would be appreciated..
Thank you!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Try dubizzle.com


----------



## Jasmine13 (May 2, 2009)

I already did!!!
But prices are so exagorated!!!
thank you ...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

What price do you expect to pay for an apartment in the marina?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

those are the going rates mate. hehehe, sticker shock.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

go here
dubizzle.com
GNAds4U.com - Properties
Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate? Rent, Buy, Sale Dubai Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Property in Dubai with us.
Property in Dubai | Property for Sale Dubai | Property to Rent Dubai

compare prices. Its mucho money to live here.


----------



## Jasmine13 (May 2, 2009)

mrbig said:


> go here
> dubizzle.com
> GNAds4U.com - Properties
> Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate? Rent, Buy, Sale Dubai Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Property in Dubai with us.
> ...


yes you are right its costy to live in this area...
I expect to pay something reasonnable according to size/location/view/facilities.
I dont expect to pay more cause i ask to pay four cheques , in my country you pay monthly and dont have penalty for this!!
But i do understand someone paying one cheque asking for "some" discount, since this amount of money, if invested, could generate some profits.

Plus, it makes me crazy to see prices get 10 000 aed on annual rent in 1 or 2 days, then week later back to "normal".
Unfortunately my budget doesnt follow the whimsy moods of few agents/or whatever so called market here...

thanks for your comments and links...
Back to my research...


----------

